# books or plans for build-ins study



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone can tell me where I can find some books or plans for build-ins study?

Thanks


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Public library. Every library in my area has at least a dozen books on built-ins and finish carpentry. Some are technical on how to build them. Some are design based and are loaded with pics of finished projects. There are many books on this topic.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Most positively agree with above.Libraries are one of the most under utilized resources.

The more "book learnin" you can get in the design phase the better.And really buckle down looking at what will,at first seem like trivial difference's.Once you learn to spot thses minor nuances,it'll really all start to come into focus.The basic structure or carcas can be almost indentical........go with a specific "period" base and it'll change the whole look.Same with any face frame that may be present......and certainly with the cornice or head of the pce.

Colours with paint or stain......and species.These two are somewhat secondary to the above study.I'd pick the general style or period than pick woods that enhance that.IOWs not be using a particular species just because.........I happen to be sittin on a cpl thous. feet,or that it makes the construction easier.Yes,these are considerations but...........we're sposed to be the master OVER the wood,not a slave to it.

I frequent/surf used bookstores on a regular basis.There were some really good books produced between the 1920's and around the late 50's or so.Their quality will never be matched.Most would-be...."I always wanted to be an interior designer" types do the epic fail in this time period.They tend to gloss over anything not deemed "trendy".......missing their much needed education.BW


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

beerdog said:


> Public library. Every library in my area has at least a dozen books on built-ins and finish carpentry. Some are technical on how to build them. Some are design based and are loaded with pics of finished projects. There are many books on this topic.


Good idea

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

If you look through Google Images... you will find plenty of ideas. Then, just develop your own plan from there. Making a book case is no different than building a box; it is just simple math!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Taunton Press
Built-In Furniture...lots of great ideas


----------

